# Dog Bone bit



## Ranasp (Nov 28, 2018)

If you're talking about a bit that has a "bone" in the middle, breaking the bit into three pieces, then that's what I use. I like it because unlike a single joint, it won't poke the roof of a horse's mouth when pulled, like /\ instead it's more like /-\ I'm transitioning from a snaffle that had a dogbone to a short shank bit since I'm doing more neckreining, and it's nice to know that if my mare gets too strong I have the option of pulling back a bit without causing pain.


----------



## TeeZee (May 26, 2018)

A dogbone bit just refers to the joint in the middle of the bit. Very similar to the frenchlink. It prevents the nutcracker effect. It is not a 'harsher' bit for more control of a headstrong horse. I actually think it is a more plesant and comfortable bit than a single joint. A dogbone mouthpiece can be found on several different kinds of bits. Maybe you are thinking of a dogbone mouthpiece on a leverage bit?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Just trying to move away from the nutcracker effect of the bit I am using. I am aware that a French Link is quite the same. I will probably ride with a shanked bit as my horse can be very "racey" with other horses on the trail. Not looking for a harsher bit but one that offers control when needed


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've found dog-bone style bits helped make a horse hold themself instead of me holding them...
I don't know if I would equate that into good to use on a "racey" minded horse though..
It applies pressure different, in more places than a typical single joint and that might be what the horse needs..
Different not necessarily stronger though as you have already thought of.

Have you access to a Billy Allen bit?
You have individual ability to give messages same as a single joint bit does, but it also has a stationary center section that works the tongue and bars more than the lips but the lips can be brought into play be a direct reining if needed.
My one horse loves his Billy Allen...he grabs it and will not let go of it at rides end..
I have to slip a finger in to get him to open and drop the bit...:neutral:
Wonder if the steadying influence might calm the "racey" attitude...
This can be found with d-rings, shanks and curb chain from short-shank to long shanks...several options.
I have one that has a contoured mouth so think it more comfortable than a flat bit...at least I hope more comfortable. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Now here's an interesting bit! It's a Reinsman Rockin S raised snaffle. Endorsed by Mark Rashid, and a popular gaited horse trainer, Ivy Schexnayder. I've spent the winter working with my new TWH mare in a full cheek snaffle, and she's been pretty quiet, but I decided given the endorsements, I'd try this bit. It is a NICE bit! I believe my little mare is perceptibly more comfortable in it. She's been a little stiff necked, and yawns a lot in the full cheek (single joint). But she just thinks this bit is ducky! Lots of tongue relief, nice to have the independent contact on each side, large outer ring spreads contact and prevents the bit pulling through the mouth. Headstall rings keep the bit positioned correctly in the mouth. Reins go on the "floating" Dee rings. It's a little heavy, but that has not offended my mare.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I may look into that. I have some Myler's I am going to try first


----------

